
Ask HN: Why there is no open source Shopify alternative? - econcon
There are few solutions but nothing like Shopify exists.<p>While we&#x27;ve wordpress which is very flexible and superior to most commercial blogging solutions
======
lazylizard
So on wordpress install woocommerce. Or if not wp then drupal commerce. Or
Magento. Oscommerce. Etc. Etc.

~~~
Nextgrid
Are any of these following the modern standards of web development (like what
you would get with a framework like Laravel), or are they still just a pile of
random PHP files?

